# Logitch MX500 und extra Tasten un Spielen?



## meilon (1. April 2004)

Hi,
Ich habe die Logitech MX 500 gekauft. Jetzt kann ich für die Windowsumgebung die Seitettasten mit Doppelklick und Explorer öffnen belegen. Aber wenn ich in Spielen die Seitentasten für Einsteigen, Benutzen oder ähnliches benutzen will, dann erkennt das Spiel die beiden Tasten nur als Maustaste 1. Wie bringe ich das ganze jetzt zum laufen?

mfg
Klink


----------



## meilon (6. April 2004)

Hab das Prob selber gelöst: Man muss sich von der logitech Seite das "Advanced Settings Utility" downloaden (hier der Link, geht auch für ande Logitech Mäuse). Das Downgeloadete Tool starten (dauert nen bisschen), OK drücken und dann noch das Programm/Spiel, wo man die Tasten extra Belegen möchte, im Regeditor in  HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Logitech\MouseWare\CurrentVersion\GamingCompatibility einfügen.

Hoffe es Hilft
Klink


----------



## steff aka sId (6. April 2004)

eine einfache Lösung ist auch die Extra Tasten im Spiel mit Strg oder Alt zu belegen der Nachteil davon ist das man diese Tasten selbst im spiel nicht mehr zu verfügung hat. So hab ich das früher immer gemacht bei ner Microsoft Explorer.
Greetz STeff


----------

